# chelation



## dharvatis (Jun 19, 2011)

Ξέρει κανείς αν έχει καθιερωθεί κάποια μετάφραση για τα *chelate, chelation, chelating agents* και τα συναφή; Πέρα από τα _χηλικά_ σύμπλοκα, υπάρχει μια πολυγνωμία για τα υπόλοιπα: π.χ. για το chelation βρίσκω _χήλωση_, _χηλίωση _(αν και όχι από αξιόπιστες πηγές), _χηλοποίηση_, ακόμα και _χηλικοποίηση _σε ένα λεξικό (η ΙΑΤΕ το έχει και περιφραστικά, _δημιουργία χηλικής ένωσης_). Τα *chelators / chelating agents* πολλοί τα λένε πάλι _χηλικά_, αδιαφορώντας για το ότι έτσι λέγεται και το σύμπλεγμα που παράγουν - υπάρχουν όμως και _χηλωτές _και _χηλωτικοί παράγοντες_. Τι γνώμη έχετε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με το Λεξικό Χημείας:

chelate = χηλική ένωση
chelation = χηλίωση (σύμπλεξη)
chelant = χηλικό (συμπλεκτικό) αντιδραστήριο
chelator = χηλικό (συμπλεκτικό) αντιδραστήριο
chelating agent = χηλικό (συμπλεκτικό) αντιδραστήριο

Κάπως έτσι τα θυμόμουν κι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2011)

Έχει γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον η ερώτηση και θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια των χημικών μήπως βγάλουμε άκρη. Το λεξικό έχει τη _χηλίωση_, αλλά και η _χήλωση_ επιλέγεται από έγκυρους χρήστες.

Από τι φτιάχνουμε ουσιαστικά σε -_ίωση_; Παραδείγματα:

χλώριο > χλωρίωση
φθόριο > φθορίωση
υβρίδιο > υβριδίωση
καλώδιο > καλωδίωση
θεμέλιο > θεμελίωση
ηλικία > ενηλικίωση
σκολιός > σκολίωση
τεκμήριο > τεκμηρίωση

Από πού προέρχεται αυτό το -_ι_- της _χηλίωσης_; 

Να κοιτάξουμε και τη _χηλικοποίηση_ αν είναι η διαδικασία που δημιουργεί _χηλικές_ ενώσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι όλα τα ευρήματα για χηλικοποίηση προέρχονται από μη επιστημονικές ιστοσελίδες. Διαδικτυακά μαγαζιά που πουλάνε βιταμίνες και τέτοια είναι τα περισσότερα. Κάποιος μεταφραστής έχει προφανώς αποδώσει τον όρο.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 19, 2011)

Κι όμως, "χηλικοποίηση" έχει το Αγγλο-Ελληνικόν Λεξικόν Χημικών Όρων του Κ. Κανναβά, από το 1977. Το "χηλίωση" βρίσκω σε τέτοια μαγαζιά (π.χ. εδώ), και φαίνεται ότι είναι το πιο καθιερωμένο, αλλά όπως φαίνεται και από τα παραδείγματα του nickel τα σε -ίωση συνήθως έχουν ήδη ένα 'ι', ενώ εδώ ξεκινάμε από το "χηλή" - μήπως λοιπόν το καλύτερο είναι "χήλωση";


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2011)

Ο γκούγκλης για τη χήλωση δίνει μόνο 39 ευρήματα, αλλά πολλά από αυτά είναι από καλές πηγές (λεξικά, πανεπιστημιακά τμήματα, EUR-LEX και φυσικά τον Δρα Χάουζ . Αν πω ότι θυμάμαι πώς λέγαμε τη διαδικασία της δημιουργίας των χηλικών συμπλόκων, ψέματα θα πω.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2011)

daeman said:


> Ο γκούγκλης για τη χήλωση δίνει μόνο 39 ευρήματα, αλλά πολλά από αυτά είναι από καλές πηγές (λεξικά, πανεπιστημιακά τμήματα, EUR-LEX και φυσικά τον Δρα Χάουζ . Αν πω ότι θυμάμαι πώς λέγαμε τη διαδικασία της δημιουργίας των χηλικών συμπλόκων, ψέματα θα πω.



Το είπε ο Γκρεγκ; Πού;   

Επειδή ούτε εγώ θυμήθηκα πώς το λέγαμε στην Οργανική Χημεία, τείνω να καταλήξω ότι το λέγαμε περιφραστικά, όπως το έγραψες.


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Το είπε ο Γκρεγκ; Πού;    [...]


House M.D. 4x06, sub 599. :inno:


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2011)

daeman said:


> House M.D. 4x06, sub 599. :inno:


 
Σωστά! Και ιδού το πρόβλημα: (ανέτρεξα στο reference material  και) αυτό που λέει ο Γκρεγκ είναι "dimercaprol chelation", δηλαδή "θεραπεία χήλωσης/χηλίωσης/χηλικοποίησης με διμερκαπρόλη" (βέβαια μια χαρά το είπαν τα παιδιά στους υπότιτλους, αφού "χηλική" λένε και πολλές έγκυρες πηγές). Κάπως όμως πρέπει να τα ξεχωρίσουμε αυτά...

Από τα καλύτερα επεισόδια όμως, έτσι;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2011)

Ίσως το *χηλίωση *vs *χήλωση* (καθώς και το *χηλικός* στη θέση και του _*χηλωτικός*_) να είναι άλλο ένα σημείο διαφορετικής προσέγγισης ΕΚΠΑ-ΑΠΘ: Το _Lexicon_ (που εν γένει αντικατοπτρίζει τις θέσεις του ΑΠΘ) δίνει:
chelation = χήλωση
chelate ǁ chelate complex = χηλικό σύμπλοκο ǁ χηλική ένωση
chelate linkage = χηλικός δεσμός
chelate resin ǁ chelating resin = χηλωτική ρητίνη
chelating agent = χηλωτικός παράγοντας​Να επισημάνω επίσης ότι το _χηλωτικός_ έχει νόημα εφόσον κάποιος δέχεται τον όρο _χήλωση_· υποθέτω η _χηλίωση_ δίνει _χηλιωτικός_. ;)

Κι επειδή απ' ό,τι φαίνεται με τους χημικούς δεν βγάζεις άκρη (:twit:), είπα να μιλήσω με κάποιους που μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς, δηλ. με το ΕΜΠ (χημικοί μηχανικοί). Οι οποίοι μου είπαν: «Ούτε _χηλίωση_ ούτε _χήλωση_ — εμείς λέμε *χηλική συμπλοκοποίηση*». :laugh:

Κάποιος μάλιστα θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί ότι και η _χηλικοποίηση_ ίσως τελικά είναι προϊόν λεκτικής συμπλοκοποίησης του όρου _χηλικ-[ή συμπλοκ]-οποίηση_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2011)

Είναι πάντως το καθεστώς της ορολογίας στη χώρα μας για να κλαίνε οι μεταφραστές με μαύρο δάκρυ...


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 20, 2011)

daeman said:


> House M.D. 4x06, sub 599. :inno:


 

Και όχι μόνο, σε κάθε δεύτερο σχεδόν επεισόδιο βάζει τους ...σκλάβους του να κάνουν τη συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία στους ασθενείς του.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Κι επειδή απ' ό,τι φαίνεται με τους χημικούς δεν βγάζεις άκρη (:twit:), είπα να μιλήσω με κάποιους που μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς, δηλ. με το ΕΜΠ (χημικοί μηχανικοί). Οι οποίοι μου είπαν: «Ούτε _χηλίωση_ ούτε _χήλωση_ — εμείς λέμε *χηλική συμπλοκοποίηση*». :laugh:


 
Η _χηλική συμπλοκοποίηση_ μού φαίνεται άριστη όταν απευθύνεσαι σε χημικούς (με το αντίστοιχο _[χηλικός] συμπλοκοποιητής_ για το chelating agent/chelator). Στην ιατρική όμως αποκλείεται να επικρατήσει, γιατί εκεί χρειάζεται κυρίως μια μετάφραση για το chelation therapy και το "θεραπεία με χηλική συμπλοκοποίηση" είναι δύσχρηστο (για βάλε στους υπότιτλους του _House_ "θεραπεία χηλικής συμπλοκοποίησης με διμερκαπρόλη" να δεις, χωράει;  ).


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2011)

Το Elsevier's Dictionary of Medicine and Biology συμφωνεί με τα του Lexicon που παραθέτει παραπάνω ο Ζαζ, αλλά περιλαμβάνει και τη _χηλίωση_ και τη _συμπλοκοποίηση_:

*chela* n
g δαγκάνα f -χηλή f
i chela f
d Schere f; Zange f

*chelate* n 
g χηλική ένωση f 
i chelato m
d Chelat nt 

*chelate* adj
g χηλικός 
i chelato 
d Chelat- 

*chelating agent* n; *chelator* n 
g χηλωτικός παράγοντας m χηλωτής m
i agente chelante m; chelante m 
d Chelatbildner m; Chelator m 

*chelation* n
g χηλίωση f συμπλοκοποίηση f χήλωση f
i chelazione f 
d Chelatbildung f

Τι δουλειά έχει η χηλή στη χημεία; Αντιγράφω από το τμ. Χημείας του ΕΚΠΑ, σε ένα  άρθρο για το αιθυλενοδιαμινοτετραοξικό οξύ (EDTA):












Σύμπλοκο μετάλλου Μ με το ΕDTA. Αριστερά: θέσεις σύνδεσης. Τα σύμπλοκα αυτά είναι "χειρόμορφα" και ορισμένα έχουν διαχωρισθεί στις εναντιομερείς μορφές τους. Μέσον: Τυπικό μοριακό μοντέλο χηλικής ένωσης (chelate), σύμπλοκο μετάλλου-EDTA. Δεξιά: Η ονομασία προέρχεται από την ελληνική λέξη χηλή (δαγκάνα, π.χ. ενός αστακού).​
Στο ίδιο άρθρο γράφει: 
Πέραν της γενικά αποδεκτής χρήσης του EDTA για την αποτοξίνωση του οργανισμού από βαρέα μέταλλα, έχει προταθεί από πολλούς (από το 1960) η ονομαζόμενη *θεραπεία χηλίωσης (chelation therapy)*. Πρόκειται για μια συντηρητική θεραπεία κατά την οποία χορηγούνται σε τακτά διαστήματα μικρές ποσότητες ελεύθερου EDTA με σκοπό την απομάκρυνση αποθέσεων ασβεστίου από τις αρτηρίες, ώστε να προληφθεί η αρτηριοσκλήρωση, αλλά και τοξικών μεταλλοϊόντων που έχουν τάση συσσώρευσης στον οργανισμό προκαλώντας ποικιλία προβλημάτων. Τα αποτελέσματα της θεραπείας αυτής έχουν αμφισβητηθεί από την ευρύτερη ιατρική επιστημονική κοινότητα και η θεραπεία αυτή έχει ενταχθεί στις ονομαζόμενες εναλλακτικές ιατρικές μεθόδους (ομοιοπαθητική, βελονισμός κ.α.), που ωστόσο διαθέτουν πολλούς οπαδούς.​Παρότι είμαι απόφοιτος του ΕΚΠΑ, η λεξιλογική και προσωπική μου άποψη είναι: αφού ξεκινάμε από τη χηλή, τι δουλειά έχει το* ι *στη μέση;
Η _χηλική συμπλοκοποίηση_ από την άλλη, εκτός από τους λόγους που αναφέρει ο dharvatis, ιδίως για καθημερινή χρήση μού φαίνεται λίγο πλεοναστική (αφού τα χηλικά είναι όλα σύμπλοκα, γιατί να το επαναλάβουμε στον όρο;), ενώ η σκέτη _συμπλοκοποίηση_ λίγο ελλιπής (τι είδους σύμπλοκα παράγει;). 

Όσο για τους χημικούς μηχανικούς, ίσως να φταίει ότι, όσο να 'ναι, λίγη ποίηση είναι επιθυμητή στον γενικότερο πρακτικό προσανατολισμό τους. Έκαστος στο είδος του.

Πάω να δω αν χύλωσε η σάλτσα και να ευχηθώ στην Κάπα να τα χιλιάσει. :-\


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Στην ιατρική [...] χρειάζεται κυρίως μια μετάφραση για το chelation therapy και το "θεραπεία με χηλική συμπλοκοποίηση" είναι δύσχρηστο (για βάλε στους υπότιτλους του _House_ "θεραπεία χηλικής συμπλοκοποίησης με διμερκαπρόλη" να δεις, χωράει;  ).


Εεμμμ, το *χηλική θεραπεία* για ποιον ακριβώς λόγο είπαμε ότι το απορρίπτουμε; :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν το απορρίπτουμε, ωστόσο κάποιος θα μπορούσε να πει ότι δεν πρόκειται για τη χορήγηση χηλικών συμπλόκων, αλλά για τη χορήγηση ουσιών κατάλληλων για τη *δημιουργία* χηλικών συμπλόκων με σκοπό τη δέσμευση και την απομάκρυνση του ασβεστίου ή των τοξικών μεταλλοϊόντων, όπως λέει και στο απόσπασμα από το ΕΚΠΑ παραπάνω.

Γόρδιος δεσμός; Χηλίωση, χήλωση, χηλική συμπλοκοποίηση, χηλικοποίηση; Τα ρέστα μου στη _χηλίκωση_! :devil:


----------

